# French Macarons in a convection oven?



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

I swear I can make macarons at home. They come out nice and chewy in our conventional oven. However, at our bakery we only have convection. None of us seem to be able to make a good macaron in them. They always either are undercooked in the middle or have to stay in so long that they are hopelessly crunchy, even if they look the part. 

Any advice?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate convection ovens. That said, do you have the type of model where you can turn the fan all the way off? If you have a low fan option, use that. Also, are you turning the convection oven down when you bake them? For instance, if you bake an item at 375F in a conventional oven, you need to turn the temp down for convection. General rule is about 50 degrees, so the bake temp would be 325F.


----------



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

I also have a dislike of convection ovens. Our model is old and finicky. We do turn it down a good 50 degrees. This week we've had to turn it down another 50 degrees because something is wrong with it. Repairman will be coming back a third time this week. We have high fan and low fan option only. 

*Sigh* If I ever own my own bakery, No Convection Ovens Allowed. Lol


----------



## ChefBryan (Nov 10, 2017)

why don't you try preheating it about 25 - 50 degrees higher than you need, loading it, turning it off, and letting them carry over for 15 - 20 min?


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

samst.germain said:


> I swear I can make macarons at home. They come out nice and chewy in our conventional oven. However, at our bakery we only have convection. None of us seem to be able to make a good macaron in them. They always either are undercooked in the middle or have to stay in so long that they are hopelessly crunchy, even if they look the part.
> 
> Any advice?


Try double trays, low fan and get them off the hot trays when done.


----------

